# Moonfleet - SKY TV this weekend



## Gramm838 (Dec 29, 2013)

Did anyone else watch this 2-parter?

While I've not read the book since school in probably the early '70's, the programme - especially tonight's second part - seemed to have about an hour's worth of story missing from it. They went from being in jail in France, to the final scene, in about 18 minutes.

I also note that Ray Winston has followed the Sean Connery school of dialects, i.e. he only does the one! Bearing in mind he was playing the part of a Dorset smuggler, his accent never left deepest SE London.

Sorry SKY, but it wasn't a patch on last year's Treasure Island with Eddie Izzard.


----------



## TimmoUK (Dec 29, 2013)

I haven't watched it yet, but have recorded it. The trailer made it look pretty good (but when don't they).


----------



## alchemist (Dec 29, 2013)

I watched the first episode this evening and have the second recorded. "All right" is as far as I'd stretch.


----------

